# Vw on bags blow up...whats next???



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

so it's obvious that everybody wants bags now...and mini truckin ideas are seeping in...with how to go lower or the lowest...just wondering how long it will take until somebody completes a full on unibody drop, or swaps a front clip in with raised engine mounts, or to house control arms eliminating struts, or bags on upper a arms?? would like to hear peoples opinions in this forum seeing as how we are all air suspension promoters...how much does performance play a role in peoples set up..or is just all about being low? i will state that for me honestly seeing a car layed out is more appealing to me, but lets keep in mind im not talking about who can hack there car and build a frame under it to get it to lay flat but the car is not mobile.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? (crippled4life)*

Personally, I'm all about getting as low as possible while still keeping my car 100% driveable and reliable. I'm willing to do pretty anything possible to get low, but not at the expense of the daily driveability. Right now, I'm working on fabbing up some custom upper control arms for my car to get the front down a little more and getting ready to take a plasma cutter to the top of the fenderwells.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_...Right now, I'm working on fabbing up some custom upper control arms for my car to get the front down a little more and getting ready to *take a plasma cutter to the top of the fenderwells*.

thats what im talking about!!
Seriously though, been waiting for this to hit over too. Saw the one Audi from Panscrapers with it, heard Plain talking about it (rumor?).
good stuff... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Personally though, to me its all about laying frame...


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_ getting ready to take a plasma cutter to the top of the fenderwells.


*DO IT!!!!!!!!! D, JUST DO IT!!!*


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_*DO IT!!!!!!!!! D, JUST DO IT!!!* 

I'm gonna do it, don't worry.








I just need to find someone 1) with a plasma torch, and 2) that I trust enough to let them use it on my car!


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

I have a propane torch... Does that count?


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

Their is a guy in Jacksonville fl that did a uni body drop on his and didnt finish the car. It was a white mk3. They have been doing body drops on unibody's for a while since 01 or so.


----------



## Brian Fantana (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_Their is a guy in Jacksonville fl that did a uni body drop on his and didnt finish the car. It was a white mk3. They have been doing body drops on unibody's for a while since 01 or so.


pics or DIE


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I'm gonna do it, don't worry.








I just need to find someone 1) with a plasma torch, and 2) that I trust enough to let them use it on my car!

Do it yourself mang, Plasma torches are pretty simplistic, if you can weld straight, you can plasma cut. And my god they are fun!


----------



## candela (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psycopathicryda* »_Their is a guy in Jacksonville fl that did a uni body drop on his and didnt finish the car. It was a white mk3. 


let's see it


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (candela)*

I think there are some pics of a body-dropped Civic on air in the "Rejoice! It's Here!" picture thread.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Personally, I'm all about getting as low as possible while still keeping my car 100% driveable and reliable. I'm willing to do pretty anything possible to get low, but not at the expense of the daily driveability. Right now, I'm working on fabbing up some custom upper control arms for my car to get the front down a little more and getting ready to take a plasma cutter to the top of the fenderwells.

I hear you, you cross a line and the car is no good for nothing. Looks badass. I own a body dropped truck, its a damn paper weight. I drive my stock f150 everyday.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? ([email protected])*

I'm all about going low, w/e it takes... Performance i'm not too worried about as long as the car is reliable since its my daily driver. It handles fine, but we all know performance w/ air ride its very dependent on a combination of things. 
My goal is to be able to safely drop my car all the way down and spark liek a mini truck, and hopefully by the end of may i'll be able to do that.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

wow so we are all on the same page...captain obvious u should run ur bags on the upper a arms like this..could be cool if u could keep your stock hood...coming through the hood is the ultimate no no..


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (crippled4life)*

Could you imagine how this would drive? No shocks at all. Just air springs!
Yes it's low but at what expense?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (sc_rufctr)*

If I have to hack up my car to that point just to get low, it's not worth it. I'm not about to sacrifice my perfect ride quality and structural integrity just to get my car low.
Besides, I don't need to do anything nearly that drastic to lay on the ground.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

That little bastid has a damned decent sized snail attached to it! Pretty impressive civic.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

agreed....but i think innovation comes in to play after everyone is as low as possible..^^


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

If my car was magically paid off today, I would have it laying the rockers with in 2 weeks.


----------



## LoDub1.8T (Jan 18, 2008)

but can you imagin how ****ty that civic must drive.....the snail + no shock bag set up = worst ride ever


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_If my car was magically paid off today, I would have it laying the rockers with in 2 weeks.

x2....though im very tempted to give it a go


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Plain)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Plain* »_If my car was magically paid off today, I would have it laying the rockers with in 2 weeks.

x2. Its current status as the daily prevents me from going too nuts with it.


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

I found some others but I Have no pics of my friends jetta. the pics were taken on a camera with film not digital and cannot locate the pics but I do know some on streetsource.


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (psycopathicryda)*

sooo your in jax with a friend that has a body dropped bag jetta? and ive never seen it? why doesnt it come around?


----------



## psycopathicryda (May 29, 2007)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

He sold the jetta and never drove it cause it never was finished. He works at G&G autosalon. He only drove it to work.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*

a body drop on a unibody car. interesting, i wanna see how they accomplished that. 
and that civic w/ the bags up top is a common setup with them, i've seen it done a few times. but its bouncy as hell. and all kinds of stuff inside the fenders and such ha


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
I'm gonna do it, don't worry.








I just need to find someone 1) with a plasma torch, and 2) that I trust enough to let them use it on my car!


TRUST is the key word!!!


----------



## corrado_sean2 (Nov 14, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

i dont think its much a body drop but just raising the strut towers or making custom ones. much like ugly did to his mk1. thatd be the easiest way to achieve a "body drop" on a unibody


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (corrado_sean2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corrado_sean2* »_i dont think its much a body drop but just raising the strut towers or making custom ones. much like ugly did to his mk1. thatd be the easiest way to achieve a "body drop" on a unibody

that is true. but not an actual body drop. i guess i jsut think too technical about it.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

there was an orange civec coupe on streetsource that was laying body on 20's where he unibody dropped the car the actual real way...by bracing everything from side to side..cut the floor out raised it up..subframe and all, with a leverage system setup out back..i will see if i can find the pics. but i would like to see this mk3 your talking about










_Modified by crippled4life at 1:34 PM 4-30-2008_


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

wow, welcome to the 90's. been there, done that.
dont think ive ever seen it done on a late vw yet though...


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

how much lower do poeple want to go with there vw's. i mean uberdork and santi look like they maxed it out. i dont think you can really go lower unless you want to lay unibody and then lift the wheels off the ground.


----------



## meandub (Dec 8, 2005)

they maxed it out as far as bolt ons go. of course the bolt ons are modified, but its pretty much a bolt on kit after its all said and done.
once you get into serious modification of the suspension, that car will no longer be a daily, but a trailor queen.
im pretty sure if you cut out your upper arm brackets, moved them up just a couple inches, on bags, you would lay body on 19's. i can only speak for mkiv's though, i have no real knowledge of other dubs.
while santi and uberdork are low, there is no comparison of their setups, and actualy laying body.
its like a regualr bagged minitruck aired out laying frame with many many inches to the door to the ground (this is how it is measured in legal low competitions), and then a bodydropped truck coming right behind it dragging doors on 20's of some sort.
which one do you think gets more attention?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

doing that kind of work to a german automobile is just wrong
leave it to the japanese and american car scene
keep dubs clean, drivable, reliable and low!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *71DubBugBug* »_doing that kind of work to a *german automobile* is just wrong
leave it to the japanese and american car scene
keep dubs clean, drivable, *reliable* and low! 

lolz


----------



## Afazz (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (meandub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meandub* »_
im pretty sure if you cut out your upper arm brackets, moved them up just a couple inches, on bags, you would lay body on 19's. i can only speak for mkiv's though, i have no real knowledge of other dubs.


The mk4 doesn't have upper arms, and from Larry Appleton's recent posts it looks like the limit is going to be tire/inner fender clearance. It's easier to trim control arms or modify struts than it is to tub the unibody!
There is so much disgusting, sketchy fabrication in the minitruck/'bagged import scene it's sickening. Of course there is also plenty of well built stuff, but it seems the bad outweighs the good. There are much cleaner, safer ways to achieve the same ride height without seriously decreasing the structural integrity of your car.


----------



## The_Sauce (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: (Afazz)*

But when its done right, its oooooohhh so sweet!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (The_Sauce)*

for our unibody cars to to a body drop, and cut/weld strut towers, trim control arms and such modifications are very very sketchy... Outside of a simple C-notch, and cutting sway bars, and some minor trimming here and there then no big deal, but some of the mini truck do some crazy stuff, but if its done right then its so sweet like Mark said. 
I keep it clean, reliable and low. at least as low as possible, its my one and only and having a trailer queen is way out of the questions cause i dont have a truck to pull it, a trailer to put it on and another car for a daily.


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_for our unibody cars to to a body drop, and cut/weld strut towers, trim control arms and such modifications are very very sketchy... Outside of a simple C-notch, and cutting sway bars, and some minor trimming here and there then no big deal, but some of the mini truck do some crazy stuff, but if its done right then its so sweet like Mark said. 
I keep it clean, reliable and low. at least as low as possible, its my one and only and having a trailer queen is way out of the questions cause i dont have a truck to pull it, a trailer to put it on and another car for a daily. 

agreed..but somebody is gonna do it...


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? (crippled4life)*

back from the dead


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Vw on bags blow up...whats next??? (crippled4life)*


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

All I know is I wish I would of never cut the top of my fenders. Sure I can get super low but to just sell the bags a month later, bad choice on my part. But I guess you live and learn, As far as body dropping and such I think the extentt of laying subframe is enough after that point its just not practical.


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Interesting read! its been a year since anyone posted in this thread have people opinons on the subject changed? I was thinking the other day about what it would take to get my mk4 jetta to lay frame on 19s, probably a notch on the frame rails right?


----------



## crippled4life (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Randal Graves)*

layin frame as in subframe is not a problem, layin body is the whole idea of this thread, everyone wants to be the lowest so the promotion of a little innovation and balls could make it happen, and im not talking about hacking your car up cuz anyone could lay body by building a frame under it, or just hack the ish out of it.


----------

